# blues



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thought id post a pic of our blues.
theses are big pups, you might not be able to tell from the pics.. :lol:


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow gosh aren't they lovely.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they're beautiful well done

when can I come and get them??? :twisted:


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

There lovely, i have a litter of 8 blues atm


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

AAaaaah!!! :shock:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou though i cant really take the credit ..... all sarahs hard work..  ......... they are just about to open their eyes right now... will add pics later tonight.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oooh!! YAY YAY YAY  Piccies are a MUST!!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

ooo i loved some blues...


----------

